# DUCK ID and pictures of "Dina"



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I want 2coolers expert advice on the identity of this duck. I know what it is, I just want confirmation! We killed 3 of them this past weekend in the high plains of Texas. 

5 man Limits on Saturday and Sunday. Lots of spoonies and Pintail already there! Cant wait to get back up there for Crane, Goose, and Ducks.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Show a better picture of the bill. First glance is looks like a blue wing teal hen, but it could be a spoonie hen except there is no green on the wing. Kinda looks like a long bill for a teal.

Nah, after relooking the birds body isn't much bigger than the guys hand, 99% blue wing teal hen.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinnamon - eclipsed plumage ...


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Cinnamon - eclipsed plumage ...


I wish I could kill one in January rather than September..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Ya'll are shooting ducks and don't know what they are???


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

outtotrout09 said:


> I wish I could kill one in January rather than September..


Me too. I'm heading to Obregon in February, and that is the number one bird on the hit list.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Its a dead duck!

Good looking lab!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*??*



Timemachine said:


> Ya'll are shooting ducks and don't know what they are???


you for real??

I bet no one noticed until it was a bird in hand...wings match, body size match, and it doesn't have boot lips...all these things mean green light and plash down.

I think its a cinny and def cool bird! congrats


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Ya'll are shooting ducks and don't know what they are???


No sir I can Identify every duck in North America in the air and judge a Whitetail B&C score within a 1/8" on the hoof.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> Me too. I'm heading to Obregon in February, and that is the number one bird on the hit list.


I am sure your wish will come true! You going with GetDucks?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Logan said:


> you for real??
> 
> I bet no one noticed until it was a bird in hand...wings match, body size match, and it doesn't have boot lips...all these things mean green light and plash down.


Bwahahaha... Tell that to the game warden. And YES, because there are certain ducks that have a daily limit of one or 2, it is IMPERATIVE to be able to I.D. ducks in the air or NOT SHOOT. I have been hunting ducks for over 36 years and YES...I can tell you what EVERY duck is BEFORE anybody in our group pulls a trigger. Even my 14 year old can do that. Hope your comment was satire and not real.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*ducks*

I have killed a hybrid mallard/spoonbill and also mallard/pintail hybrid......identified or confirmed by tp&w gamewarden....identify those in the air.....not gonna happen...this is meant for the comment about 36yrs hunting .....mistakes will happen......foggy mornings where speculum are not a vibrant color.....just saying.....good luck


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> I have killed a hybrid mallard/spoonbill and also mallard/pintail hybrid......identified or confirmed by tp&w gamewarden....identify those in the air.....not gonna happen...this is meant for the comment about 36yrs hunting .....mistakes will happen......foggy mornings where speculum are not a vibrant color.....just saying.....good luck


Tommy, you are missing the point. The OP could not identify the bird when it was IN HIS HAND.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well*



Timemachine said:


> Tommy, you are missing the point. The OP could not identify the bird when it was IN HIS HAND.


So what would you call it duck master?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a fricking Whopping Crane Genius!! He shot it while Snow Goose hunting on a foggy mornings where speculum are not a vibrant color.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Lol*



Timemachine said:


> It's a fricking Whopping Crane Genius!! He shot it while Snow Goose hunting on a foggy mornings where speculum are not a vibrant color.


Oh cool, I would have never guessed mr master duck identifier.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Tommy, you are missing the point. The OP could not identify the bird when it was IN HIS HAND.


What are you talking about??


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> Bwahahaha ... Tell that to the game warden. And YES, because there are certain ducks that have a daily limit of one or 2, it is IMPERATIVE to be able to I.D. ducks in the air or NOT SHOOT. I have been hunting ducks for over 36 years and YES ... I can tell you what EVERY duck is BEFORE anybody in our group pulls a trigger. Even my 14 year old can do that. Hope your comment was satire and not real.





Timemachine said:


> Tommy, you are missing the point. The OP could not identify the bird when it was IN HIS HAND.


Jim ... it's a TEAL. It's/was TEAL season. With all due respect, COME ON. You're 14 yr. old can tell the difference between what could be an eclipsed cinnamon teal over a early season bluewing ... ?!?!?! There's no way! A biologist probably couldn't do that on the wing until it was bird in hand.

We understand your point. You'd have shot that bird too. Love you bro, but ... let's take it down a notch.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Wow*



timemachine said:


> it's a fricking whopping crane genius!! He shot it while snow goose hunting on a foggy mornings where speculum are not a vibrant color.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> Bwahahaha... Tell that to the game warden. And YES, because there are certain ducks that have a daily limit of one or 2, it is IMPERATIVE to be able to I.D. ducks in the air or NOT SHOOT. I have been hunting ducks for over 36 years and YES...I can tell you what EVERY duck is BEFORE anybody in our group pulls a trigger. Even my 14 year old can do that. Hope your comment was satire and not real.


You have been hunting longer than some of us have been alive...I can, with a fair amount of certainty, guarantee you on your first hunt you could not have identified that bird in flight. So by your statements what in the hell were you doing out there. I understand you were probably with the inventor of duck hunting on that trip and they could so it would have been called before anyone shot. Instead of acting like a jack wagon, why not just identify the bird. The OP stated he knew what the bird was in the first post by the way.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Guy's y'all are brutal, i read through this and I'm laughing my ares off. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Jim ... it's a TEAL. It's/was TEAL season. With all due respect, COME ON. You're 14 yr. old can tell the difference between what could be an eclipsed cinnamon teal over a early season bluewing ... ?!?!?! There's no way! A biologist probably couldn't do that on the wing until it was bird in hand.
> 
> We understand your point. You'd have shot that bird too. Love you bro, but ... let's take it down a notch.


Old men gotta be grumpy. It's the way of the World!


----------



## Beakbuster (Apr 28, 2015)

*Really*

Age/tenure/wisdom - none are a prerequisite to the other....

Pretty bird - Thanks for posting-

To much hot air In here turn on the AC!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Jim, probably time we go shoot some skeet and release all that grumpyness.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Blue wing teal. its a drake


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> Old men gotta be grumpy. It's the way of the World!


No they don't, may I recommend a 21 yr. old Balvenie ...


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Duck hunting is serious business.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> Jim, probably time we go shoot some skeet and release all that grumpyness.


Amen to that. My daughter had surgery yesterday and today I'm waiting for the biopsy. Tense couple of days.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> No they don't, may I recommend a 21 yr. old Balvenie ...


Dang, I had to Google that!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

outtotrout09 said:


> I am sure your wish will come true! You going with GetDucks?


Yes sir, I got to teal hunt with Ramsey last week and can't wait to get back into a blind with him. One of the funniest and most entertaining hunters I have met.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> Yes sir, I got to teal hunt with Ramsey last week and can't wait to get back into a blind with him. One of the funniest and most entertaining hunters I have met.[/QUOT
> 
> He is a very nice guy. My wife and I are planning a Mazatlan trip with him whenever our little one gets bigger.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> No they don't, may I recommend a 21 yr. old Balvenie ...


Ah, someone who likes good whiskey.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*put your glasses on*



Timemachine said:


> Bwahahaha... Tell that to the game warden. And YES, because there are certain ducks that have a daily limit of one or 2, it is IMPERATIVE to be able to I.D. ducks in the air or NOT SHOOT. I have been hunting ducks for over 36 years and YES...I can tell you what EVERY duck is BEFORE anybody in our group pulls a trigger. Even my 14 year old can do that. Hope your comment was satire and not real.


re-read....

same WINGS, same SIZE.... chill boss.

and I bet you've never killed a hen....that didn't need killin


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

One of my best Trolls..... EVER. Sorry to all. 

My daughter is home from the hospital. Surgery went well and no signs of cancer. Back to being nice guy.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I still say we need to get together and shoot, skeet, sporting clays or mosquitos
and release all that grumpiness.....
Glad the daughter is doing well......


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> I still say we need to get together and shoot, skeet, sporting clays or mosquitos
> and release all that grumpiness.....
> Glad the daughter is doing well......


Agreed. However I suggest we make my son shoot while blind folded!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

How is Seth doing, he must be getting big by now.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Nice Read*

I've been at the State Fair all week and missed this thread. Nice Read!!





 :dance:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> How is Seth doing, he must be getting big by now.


Took Three Bronze Metals in the City final Swim League this past July and has a noticeable mustache now. Not bad for 14. Still thinks I am the greatest thing since sliced bread. I am a very Lucky Dad!

We bought a 19 ft center console last summer but I never get to drive it cause when I get back from parking the truck, he won't relinquish the Captains chair and I am no long strong enough to win the arm wrestling match. I liked it better when we did paper/scissors/rock!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

